# Welche Freilaufrolle für Allround



## zenja (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
habe mit die Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder-Rute in 3.60m gekauft, da diese vor kurzem im Angebot war.
Jetzt aber benötige ich dazu die passende Rolle. Das Set benötige ich für´s Allroundangeln, sprich von Aal über Karpfen, Weisfisch & Zander/Hecht. Die Gewässer sind Seen und Kanal mit einer schwachen bis mittleren Strömung.
Ich habe mir gedacht eine Freilaufrolle zu holen. Dabei bin ich auf folgende gestoßen und wollte Eure Meinung dazu hören::m

Daiwa Regal-X BR 3500 oder 4000
Daiwa Procaster X 3050
Okuma Rolle Epix V2 Baitfeeder EPX55

vllt. habt Ihr auch noch andere Vorschläge.
Mein Budget liegt bei ca 50€ +/-5€.

Welche Schnur sollte ich Eurer Meinung nach nehmen, eine Mono mit 0.3 oder sollte ich eine geflochtene wie z.B. die Berkley Fireline Crystal.


Freue mich auf Eure Vorschläge und Meinungen!


Gruß
Zenja


----------



## FisherMan66 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle für Allround*

Die Okuma bietet ein sehr gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.
Schau noch mal nach der Cassien Baitfeether von Okuma - gibts beim Gerlinger gerade in der Sonderangebotsliste. Ist auch ein sehr feines Röllchen mit gutem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.

Eine Rolle in 4-er oder 5-er Größe sollte ausreichend sein.
Ich würde sie mit einer Mono-Schnur befüllen. 0,30-er als Allroundschnur, bzw. bis 0,35-er.
Die Abrisse bei Mono gehen nicht so ins Geld


----------



## wallerhunters (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle für Allround*

ich habe sehr gute erfahrung mit der Daiwa Regal-X BR 3500 oder 4000 gehabt.. hab damit auch schon gute welse raus gezogen 
von der schnur her würde ich dir schnur vor spider Wire empfehlen.. angel auch damit und hatte noch nie probleme damit.


----------



## zenja (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle für Allround*

ok. gut werde mir die Cassien anschauen.
Aber wenn ich erlich bin gefällt mir das Design der Daiwa einen Tick besser....


----------



## NickAdams (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle für Allround*

Zum Feedern habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit Browning-Rollen gemacht. Vielleicht findest du da etwas Preisgünstiges.

So long,

Nick


----------



## zenja (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle für Allround*

was meint Ihr zu dieser Rolle

*Svendsensports - Prologic Rolle XLNT 60*


für knapp 40€


----------

